# Your enneagram type and zodiac sign?



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

7w8 and an Air Sign


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cancer (water). Head type (5w6). ENTP


----------



## ad202x (Apr 6, 2016)

Sagittarius (Fire) and 4w5.


----------



## SpaceNacho (May 15, 2016)

Taurus (earth sign) and 9 (gut)


----------



## Lilibit (Aug 18, 2012)

Sagittarius (fire) 6w5 or 9w8


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

5w4. Gemini. The Best (tm).


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Head/earth.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm an 8, and my Sun is on the direct cusp of Fire and Water - always a source of irritation to my younger self, as my birthday would be counted in either depending on the publication, and once most noticeably, _nowhere_. Since I learned about cusps, I cannot claim anything else. For sake of "accuracy" I voted as Fire, but I think of myself as more of a Water, especially since the vast majority of my chart is ruled by Water (*esp* Scorpio).


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Cancer (water) and 9w1 (gut).


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

6w5, Scorpio


----------



## Once Upon A Time (May 23, 2016)

Type 4, scorpio. It's interesting but I don't believe in astrology.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

4w5 (image) and Gemini (air)


----------



## KaLeLo (May 27, 2016)

8w7 and Gemini

There doesn't appear to be much of a correlation from this sampling.


----------



## SheWolf (Apr 17, 2015)

Taurus, type 6w7.

Tritype is 6w7 > 4w3 > 1w9 sx/so


----------



## Suchi i Frutta (Feb 14, 2015)

Taurus,type 4w5


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

1w2 (gut type) and Aries (fire sign)


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

7w8 and Earth (Capricorn).


----------



## Doccium (May 29, 2016)

I'm a virgo and a 4w5.


----------



## Originalgod (May 29, 2016)

Aries / Fire
8w7 > 3w2 > 5w6 / Gut


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

Virgo and a 1w2.


----------



## Kitsune Love (Jul 8, 2014)

Aquarius 2w1
Air & Heart

Giving a whole new meaning to the term "light hearted" xD


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

Taurus 3w4; earth and heart.


----------

